# Sticky  poetry



## trigger

Thomas Hardy - Last Words To A Dumb Friend 

Pet was never mourned as you,
Purrer of the spotless hue,
Plumy tail, and wistful gaze
While you humoured our queer ways,
Or outshrilled your morning call
Up the stairs and through the hall--
Foot suspended in its fall--
While, expectant, you would stand
Arched, to meet the stroking hand;
Till your way you chose to wend
Yonder, to your tragic end.

Never another pet for me!
Let your place all vacant be;
Better blankness day by day
Than companion torn away.
Better bid his memory fade,
Better blot each mark he made,
Selfishly escape distress
By contrived forgetfulness,
Than preserve his prints to make
Every morn and eve an ache.

From the chair whereon he sat
Sweep his fur, nor wince thereat;
Rake his little pathways out
Mid the bushes roundabout;
Smooth away his talons' mark
From the claw-worn pine-tree bark,
Where he climbed as dusk embrowned,
Waiting us who loitered round.

Strange it is this speechless thing,
Subject to our mastering,
Subject for his life and food
To our gift, and time, and mood;
Timid pensioner of us Powers,
His existence ruled by ours,
Should - by crossing at a breath
Into safe and shielded death,
By the merely taking hence
Of his insignificance--
Loom as largened to the sense,
Shape as part, above man's will,
Of the Imperturbable.

As a prisoner, flight debarred,
Exercising in a yard,
Still retain I, troubled, shaken,
Mean estate, by him forsaken;
And this home, which scarcely took
Impress from his little look,
By his faring to the Dim
Grows all eloquent of him.

Housemate, I can think you still
Bounding to the window-sill,
Over which I vaguely see
Your small mound beneath the tree,
Showing in the autumn shade
That you moulder where you played.


----------



## pugsley Adams

Well done, very nice!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Beautiful poem.


----------



## Vixie

lovely poem, 

the thread is now a sticky


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> lovely poem,
> 
> the thread is now a sticky


Morning Vixie...great to see it's a sticky now :thumbup:


----------



## Pollyanna580

Lovley words, really nice poem.


----------



## normy

A poem about Bruce, a Guide Dog puppy I walked for his first year in 1999.

*First time puppy walker*

She brought the Andrex puppy to our door,
A Guide dog collar round his neck he wore,
Only six weeks old, and full of chewing life,
Which, very soon, caused a little family strife!

The needle-sharp teeth of Bruce were a curse,
But others told us it could have been worse,
He chewed up pieces of plastic and wood,
But with the furniture he was very good!

I trained him on lead the following year,
Had to coax him along, when he sat on his rear,
Then he started to pull me, full of his daring,
On the arm muscles, it was very wearing!
But with commands, gentle tugs, the lead kept slack,
In time the puppy learned to to keep well back.

"Busy!" the important word of command,
To do his business only on my land,
Not in public, which would be a disaster,
When Bruce teams up with his new, blind master.

Whistle before feed-time, and do it right,
Bruce is drawn by his appetite,
He always comes back when his whistle you blow,
Wherever you are, wherever you go.

More basic training till the the year is up,
Time to go back, he's no longer a pup,
It's not like having a human son,
This dog will be happy with anyone!
( Or so I hope!) - but it's a sad day,
The supervisor comes, from the GDBA.

Would you like to walk a puppy, too?
Friends can be made, but if you ever do,
He has his pathway, has to go,
We'll meet again, across the Rainbow.


----------



## borderterriers

Lovely Poems.

I love writing poems. This is my tribute to my late staffie Bruno. We unwittingly bought him from what used to be mayfield kennels, now known as dogs4us and suspect he came from a puppy farm due to him being very skinny when we got him and he didn't know how to play. We had 11 wonderful years with him.

There's an empty place beside me where my best friend used to lie.
But now he's running freely above the bright blue sky.
His legs no longer bother him arthritis pain is gone.
He can run just like a puppy,
but I feel so alone.

I miss you Bruno my best mate, I miss your funny ways.
The way you peeped under the gate,
long walks on sunny days.

I miss your lovely staffie smile, your toys around the floor.
I miss your little waggy tail when I come through the door.
But I know that you're at peace now no more pain to bother you.
and I've lots of happy memories that I know will see me through.

I lost Bruno 2 1/2 yrs ago and I still miss him.

RIP Bruno.


----------



## faith

theyre all lovely poems.. i love writing poems too... ill share some of my own soon  im not as good as you lot though


----------



## CavGirl

Fantastic beautiful words!

Id like to share my own poem in scots about my late cav sasha! If anyone would like translation feel free to ask!  Hope you enjoy!



Ma Bonnie Cavalier

Shes ilka sma an awfi cheeky 
Wi a coat o black spun silk 
Shes awfi pretty 
Wi her dangly lugs in aw their beauty
Have not heard in these past six at least
However still the bonniest lass at least
Nout but a bairn was I the day i sought ye
Twas a day as a bairn id longed for sairly
I treated ye kind and awfi fairly
Proud was i tae ca ye my ain
Tell me wee un dae ya tak as much happiness
As we took frae ye?

No other beastie could claim thou gave as much 
Tae its master as this proud wee lass gave.
Ya liked yer grub as ony un could see
The mair the merrier was the sentiment
Wen just a pup yed tak place and protect our hame 
Wi awe the energy ye could muster
Cats an the like stood nae a chance 
Wi yer whippet skill an speed

An fae yer presence ye taught me kindness
Ye were ma responsibilty
Ye took me exploring an on adventures
I doubt i may have dared withoot ye
An in ma darkness yell always be a little flickering light 
So ma friend it comes tae pass
An ye are no longer
But ill never forget yer calmness and yer teachings
Frae a lass tae special tae be forgotten


----------



## Dirky47

Did you wrote it? It's damn great! Very inspiring. It reminds me of something.


----------



## CavGirl

Cheers Dirky47 thanx yeh i did! I write all the time just daft stuff usually but after she passed she really inspired me and stuff just flooded out of my mind to my laptop! 
The last line is actually printed on her headstone!


----------



## rob158

verry good, well done:smile5:

Robert


----------



## Lucysmom

Lovely poems all. wish I could write that well

hugs


Rachel and the gang!


----------



## metame

just wanted to share the poem that was in the card the vets sent me after coale got put to sleep. think i can finally type it without crying now! It's a reminder that, sometimes you have to make that sometimes you just have to make that hard descision as it really is in the best interest of your best friend.



'If it should be that i grow weak,
and pain should keep me from my sleep,
then you must do what must be done,
for this last battle cannot be won.

You will be sad; I understand
don't let grief then stay your hand
for this day, more than all the rest,
your love for me must stand the test.

We've had so many happy years,
what is to come can hold no fears,
you'd not me to suffer do,
the time has come to let me go.

Take me to where my needs they'll tend,
and please stay with me to the end,
hold me firm, and speak to me,
until my eyes no longer see.

Please do not grieve it must be you,
who had this painful thing to do,
we've been so close, we two these years,
don't let your heart hold back the tears.'


----------



## Bostjan

"Your beloved pet had left behind a thousand moments that will forever live in your heart and on this site" PetGraveBook.com

http://www.petforums.co.uk/images/attach/gif.gif


----------



## myzoo

a poem for my momo

my momo eyes so bright like a shining light 
now its time to say good night
follow the light ever so bright
you was there last night 
i love you momo with all my might
you were a pretty mite
my girl there every night to say hello
you are my shining light
follow the path to the shining light
at the end you will find your sight
a lovely place out of sight that only you can see
go and let be 
dont wait for me 
you will see at the end a nice place to be
go and be at peace my heart will follow you and always be there to guide you go now my freind its time to be at rest
i did my best and you gave me your best now its time to rest go find your nest in the sky 
good bye my momo i will always love you this is written with all my heart and tears in my eyes my animals are my life i love you. now go and wait for me ill be with you again someday i promise i will never forget you my girl momo such a sweetie rest in peace xxxx


----------



## Trinity_Shadow

I found this shortly after we lost Bowie, it helped me put her death into a better place in my mind:

I will lend to you for a while a kitten, 
God said. For you to love while she lives, 
and mourn when she's dead.

Maybe for twelve or fourteen years, 
Or Maybe two or three. 
But will you, till I call her back, 
Take care for her for me?

She´ll bring her charms to gladden you 
And should her stay be brief, 
You´ll always have her memories 
As solace for your grief.

I cannot promise she will stay, 
Since all from earth return, 
But there are lessons taught below 
This kitten is to learn.

I´ve looked the whole world over 
In search of teachers true,
And from all the folk that crowds life´s land 
I have chosen you.

Now will you give her all your love, 
Not think the labor vain? 
Nor hate me when I come to take 
My kitten home again?

And my heart replied, 
"My Lord, Thy Will Be Done." 
For all the joys this kitten brings, 
The risk of grief I´ll run.

We´ll shelter her with tenderness, 
We´ll love her while we may, 
And for the happiness we´ve known, 
Forever grateful stay.

But should you call her back 
Much sooner than we planned, 
We´ll brave the bitter grief that comes, 
And try to understand.

If by our love we´ve managed 
Your wishes to achieve, 
In memory of her sweet love, 
Please help us while we grieve.

When our cherished kitten 
Departs this world of strife, 
Please send another needing soul 
To love for all her life.


----------



## sheryl42

Thes are so very nice x


----------



## thedeans

Creation

When God had made the earth and sky,
the flowers and the trees,
He then made all the animals
the fish, the birds and bees
And when at last He'd finished
not one was quite the same.
He said I'll walk this world of mine
and give each one a name.
And so He travelled far and wide
and everywhere He went,
a little creature followed Him
until its strength was spent.
When all were named upon the earth
and in the Sky and Sea,
the little creature said "Dear Lord,
there's no name left for me."
Kindly the Father said to him
"I've left you to the end.
I've turned my own name back to front
And called you DOG, my friend".


----------



## catlover8

the dreams we shared your soft sniffles
mr mittnes u were there when no1 cared
your heart was warm when all was cold
the fold in my soul will never feel the same again
i forget pain when i touched your soft mane
the time we spent whent way 2 far
bro im sorry i hit with my car


----------



## jannypan

Well done, very nice!


----------



## MoggyBaby

When dealing with the guilt of having to put a much loved pet to sleep, this poem is just perfect.......

_*FROM FRIEND TO FRIEND*

You're giving me a special gift,
So sorrowfully endowed,
And through these last few cherished days,
Your courage makes me proud.

But really, love is knowing
When your best friend is in pain,
And understanding earthly acts
Will only be in vain.

So looking deep into your eyes,
Beyond, into your soul,
I see in you the magic, that will
Once more make me whole.

The strength that you possess,
Is why I look to you today,
To do this thing that must be done,
For it's the only way.

That strength is why I've followed you,
And chose you as my friend,
And why I've loved you all these years...
My partner 'til the end.

Please, understand just what this gift,
You're giving, means to me,
It gives me back the strength I've lost,
And all my dignity.

You take a stand on my behalf,
For that is what friends do.
And know that what you do is right,
For I believe it too.

So one last time, I breathe your scent,
And through your hand I feel,
The courage that's within you,
To now grant me this appeal.

Cut the leash that holds me here,
Dear friend, and let me run,
Once more a strong and steady dog,
My pain and struggle done.

And don't despair my passing,
For I won't be far away,
Forever here, within your heart,
And memory I'll stay.

I'll be there watching over you,
Your ever faithful friend,
And in your memories I'll run,
...a young dog once again._

In Memory of Asta, Feb. 1997
(c) Karen Clouston


----------



## musiclover

I love all the poems posted here, many of them bringing tears to my eyes. Hope you don't mind if I include my contribution:


WHEN YOU SEE A RAINBOW (FOR ROSIE)

When you see a rainbow, Im just the other side
When you feel the sun, I am there too
When the brightest star in heaven twinkles brightly
Its me, Im watching over you

Dont be sad you cant see me any more
Keep a corner of your heart just for me
I had to go, I could wait no longer
I was old and tired, and I just had to leave

Those who loved me, dont be sad now
Its lovely here, with my friends who went before
With lush green grass, and lots of toys
What little kitty could ever ask for more?

And do you know, miracles must happen
You probably dont believe me, but I know I cant be wrong
My dim blind eyes can see once more
My weak, helpless body is lithe and strong

Dont grieve for me, for I am happy here
I would tell you not to miss me, but I know that you do
But Ill we see each other again, I just know it
Whisper softly Rosie, and Ill come running back to you.


----------



## Foxmeister

metame said:


> just wanted to share the poem that was in the card the vets sent me after coale got put to sleep. think i can finally type it without crying now! It's a reminder that, sometimes you have to make that sometimes you just have to make that hard descision as it really is in the best interest of your best friend.
> 
> 'If it should be that i grow weak,
> and pain should keep me from my sleep,
> then you must do what must be done,
> for this last battle cannot be won.
> 
> You will be sad; I understand
> don't let grief then stay your hand
> for this day, more than all the rest,
> your love for me must stand the test.
> 
> We've had so many happy years,
> what is to come can hold no fears,
> you'd not me to suffer do,
> the time has come to let me go.
> 
> Take me to where my needs they'll tend,
> and please stay with me to the end,
> hold me firm, and speak to me,
> until my eyes no longer see.
> 
> Please do not grieve it must be you,
> who had this painful thing to do,
> we've been so close, we two these years,
> don't let your heart hold back the tears.'


Somebody sent me this one the other day, just after I had said goodbye to my beloved Roger. I thought it was beautiful & reading it again has started the tears flowing (not very manly but I can't help it). I was about to post it on this forum but thought I'd have a search first & check that nobody had already done so. The words are so apt aren't they?


----------



## katie200

he watched her bathing in the morning sun,so quiet and alone like she had noone ,she hadnt seen me watching this girl so sad and alone her heart like stone she was feeling so bad,for today she lost her best furry friend her mind was a whirl she couldnt pretend.i know in that moment with all my kitty heart this girl needed me,so where do i start ill never replace the love she is wanting,i watched her that morning with tears down her face i need to do something my heart started to race for this girl is so special her heart so sore,i know what to do to even the score i jumped on her lap with all the heart i could muster,the girl looked at me with tear fulled eyes,i look back with my hart on my paw will this girls heart healwill she want me anymore,but with my heart on my paw i curled up on her lap,we both fell asleep for a sad mornings nap.

for all though sad whos lost a kitty but has another trying to make them feel better :biggrin:


----------



## Ingrid25

This is for our beloved dog Archie who went missing 2 years ago

Archibald my life my world my heart
the scruffy little doggy right from the start
He chewed he dug he knawed he nipped
But that didnt change my feelings one bit.
You were a nightmare, you were
But we loved you never the less.
So when we left you with the lady
We thought that next time you would be there going crazy.
With your waggy tail and all your hair,
Only to find that you weren't there,
we were devastated with despair.
You had dug under he gate trying to find your family
We looked and looked for days on end
only to never find you ever again.
You were never handed in, 
Although you could be a sin
And forever we will miss you, gone too soon at seven years. 
We love you Archie xx


----------



## Jiskefet

Trinity_Shadow said:


> I found this shortly after we lost Bowie, it helped me put her death into a better place in my mind:
> 
> I will lend to you for a while a kitten,
> God said. For you to love while she lives,
> and mourn when she's dead.
> 
> Maybe for twelve or fourteen years,
> Or Maybe two or three.
> But will you, till I call her back,
> Take care for her for me?
> 
> She´ll bring her charms to gladden you
> And should her stay be brief,
> You´ll always have her memories
> As solace for your grief.
> 
> I cannot promise she will stay,
> Since all from earth return,
> But there are lessons taught below
> This kitten is to learn.
> 
> I´ve looked the whole world over
> In search of teachers true,
> And from all the folk that crowds life´s land
> I have chosen you.
> 
> Now will you give her all your love,
> Not think the labor vain?
> Nor hate me when I come to take
> My kitten home again?
> 
> And my heart replied,
> "My Lord, Thy Will Be Done."
> For all the joys this kitten brings,
> The risk of grief I´ll run.
> 
> We´ll shelter her with tenderness,
> We´ll love her while we may,
> And for the happiness we´ve known,
> Forever grateful stay.
> 
> But should you call her back
> Much sooner than we planned,
> We´ll brave the bitter grief that comes,
> And try to understand.
> 
> If by our love we´ve managed
> Your wishes to achieve,
> In memory of her sweet love,
> Please help us while we grieve.
> 
> When our cherished kitten
> Departs this world of strife,
> Please send another needing soul
> To love for all her life.


Just found this poem here......

Made me fcry for my wonderful baby Gaudi all over again....


----------



## albiejack

Thanks a lot friends for sharing beautiful poems.


----------



## Colliebarmy

I was almost 4 when you picked me up
not a cuddly wooly chewy pup
you could have had your pick of dogs
but im glad you took me home

my past had made me more than wary
my growls and bites were - to others - scary
but you forgave and i calmed down
Im glad you took me home

after just 6 years my time has come
im almost 10, no age i heard you say
many tears will flow on my last day
BUT IM GLAD YOU TOOK ME HOME


----------



## rajendersingh30

great poem...i loved it...you have written an incredible poetry...


----------



## rajendersingh30

CavGirl said:


> Fantastic beautiful words!
> 
> Id like to share my own poem in scots about my late cav sasha! If anyone would like translation feel free to ask!  Hope you enjoy!
> 
> Ma Bonnie Cavalier
> 
> Shes ilka sma an awfi cheeky
> Wi a coat o black spun silk
> Shes awfi pretty
> Wi her dangly lugs in aw their beauty
> Have not heard in these past six at least
> However still the bonniest lass at least
> Nout but a bairn was I the day i sought ye
> Twas a day as a bairn id longed for sairly
> I treated ye kind and awfi fairly
> Proud was i tae ca ye my ain
> Tell me wee un dae ya tak as much happiness
> As we took frae ye?
> 
> No other beastie could claim thou gave as much
> Tae its master as this proud wee lass gave.
> Ya liked yer grub as ony un could see
> The mair the merrier was the sentiment
> Wen just a pup yed tak place and protect our hame
> Wi awe the energy ye could muster
> Cats an the like stood nae a chance
> Wi yer whippet skill an speed
> 
> An fae yer presence ye taught me kindness
> Ye were ma responsibilty
> Ye took me exploring an on adventures
> I doubt i may have dared withoot ye
> An in ma darkness yell always be a little flickering light
> So ma friend it comes tae pass
> An ye are no longer
> But ill never forget yer calmness and yer teachings
> Frae a lass tae special tae be forgotten


Thats a nice poetry man..I loved it...


----------



## Bisme

*Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.*

By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health is renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with health imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instance, their eyes have met;
Together again, person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
Their time of parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then side by side, they cross over together.

Steve and Diane Bodofsky, 1998


----------



## hunnybun

:sad: this is for my handsome, beautiful Apollo. I miss him so much. IF IT SHOULD BE. If it should be that I grow frail and weak, and pain should keep me from my sleep, thenyou must know what should be done. For this, the last battle can't be won. You will be sad, I understand, Dont let your grief then stay your hand, for this day more than the rest, your love and friendship stand the test. We had so many happy years What is to come can hold no fears, You'd not want me to suffer so, When the time comes please let me go. Take me where my needs they'll tend, only, stay with me till the end, and hold me firm and speak to me, until my eyes no longer see. I know in time, you will see, it is a kindness you do to me. Although my tail, its last has waved, from pain and suffering I'ved been saved. Don't grieve that it should be you, who has to decide this to do. We've been so close- we two- all these years, Don't let your heart hold any tears. SADLY MISSED NEVER FORGOTTEN.


----------



## Izzy358

Bisme said:


> *Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.*
> 
> They romp through the grass, without even a care,
> Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
> All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
> Then all of a sudden one breaks from the pack.
> 
> For just at that instance, their eyes have met;
> Together again, person and pet.
> So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
> Their time of parting is over at last.
> 
> Steve and Diane Bodofsky, 1998


that was really beautiful, I loved the whole thing but these two verses were my favorite, it's such a heart warming and comforting image and conveys the unconditional bond between a pet and their person, that while they have been separated for how ever any years they would never forget one another, made me cry, thanks for sharing it x x


----------



## Lucy in the sky

This is for my Milo, a much missed beautiful gentle giant Leonberger 


A Dog's Last Will and Testament
(Author unknown)

Before humans die, they write their last Will & Testament, and give their home and all they have to those they leave behind. If, with my paws, I could do the same, this is what I'd ask....

To a poor and lonely stray I'd give:

My happy home.
My bowl, cozy bed, soft pillows and all my toys.
The lap which I loved so much.
The hand that stroked my fur and the sweet voice which spoke my name. 
I'd* will to the sad scared shelter dog the place I had in my human's heart, of which there seemed no bounds.

So when I die please do not say, "I will never have a pet again, for the loss and pain is more than I can stand."* Instead go find an unloved dog; one whose life has held no joy or hope and give MY place to him.

This is the only thing I can give...the love I left behind.


----------



## Rott lover

A sight to see

Oliver running through the sunshine free as the wind
his feet moving and ears flopping along with his lips
wagging his nubby and all pretty in anticipation
waiting for his collar anticipating his next trip
Always the character ready to please
doing what he can to make us laugh 
even acting like a clown for the whole world to see
He is my little man which is a lot more than a phrase
He was my companion,my buddy,my friend,my confidont
He would make me laugh with his crazy ways
I loved to tickle him and make him squirm
He would roll around like a little wiggle worm
We could rub his butt and make him dance 
he would be happy and after would prance
Now he is at peace With his angel wings
running and playing and doing all his wishful things.
He knows how much we loved him
Of this I am sure
Now he can run full speed again
Running through the sunshine free as the wind
I am sure that is a sight to see


----------



## Rott lover

A Heart Dog


Some one used this term not too long ago and it got me thinking.What is a heart dog?Well here is my idea of what a heart dog is



Is a heart dog a dog that you give your whole heart to
Is a heart dog a dog that gives his whole heart to you
Could it be just a love for a dog
I think it is a love that is true
It is a dog that saves you
It is a dog you save 
It is a dog that makes you happy when you are blue
It is funny that all through his life 
none of this you realize
You get into a routine just like a wife
When the day arrives when your dog is gone
You realize how much you had
These are the days you have to be strong
People say pawprints on the heart they leave
I could say that for some
even though we all grieve
You never know if it is a heart dog
Untill they are not with us anymore
you feel like your walking in fog
then you realize your heart is gone
There can be no pawprints 
not even the imprints
you just lost your heart dog


----------



## Rott lover

how could it be my little man is gone
so much we shared this is just wrong
his pain is now all gone riddled with guilt I am now
how can I move past this someone please tell me how
I never got to say good bye 
I would have liked to at least try
he passed in his sleep I hope with no pain
laid out in his normal spot this is such a drag
I cant eat I cant sleep my mind is filled too deep
My house I just cant stand
There feels no warmth and love it used to be grand
Every where I look and touch
reminds me of my little scruff
he is now at peace and I left with a broken heart
It is better me than him he just has a head start
I know this wound will heal
This is another big ordeal
The scar will always remain
I will always feel the pain
my heart is now not whole
it is going to take time to regrow
is that possible could it be 
I guess I will wait and see


----------



## lostbear

Yes - you will always bear the scar - 
Wherever love is, pain's not far - 
But you did the thing you knew was right
and let him free to seek God's light.
He was in pain, his body cried
For sweet release, and though you tried
To ease his torment with your love
You could found that you could only prove
How much you cared . . . by letting go.
(The hardest thing, as we all know.) 
With heavy heart and forced-back grief 
You took him for his last relief.
And though you feel you failed your boy
He's thanking you - he bounds with joy,
Beyond all suffering. In the end 
Death is not feared, but is a friend.
It carries off all pain and care
And lifts us each to heaven where
One day we all will meet again
Far from all misery and pain
And then you'll know - he'll say to you
"Welcome, and thank you. You served me true."


----------



## Rott lover

i did not set him free
i wished for the diagnosis to make his problems flee
What i got was a passing in the sleep
I guess the mountain was just too steep
a misdiagnosis started the downward spiral
I think the problem was more viral
I never got to say good bye
It wouldn't have mattered if i tried
I failed at the promise i made and he died
Failed I did as a pet dad 
that is the part that hurts real bad
I dont deserve another chance
i am letting you know this in advance
I am the reason my Oliver died
I could have changed it if i had tried
i should have fallowed my gut I knew there was more
but now my Oliver walked through heavens door


----------



## Rott lover

second by second turns to day by day
it has been a week since my Oliver went away.
i still see him when i close my eyes
i still have to stifle my cries
i have so much sadness and grief
his time here was too brief
my days are slowly getting better
all the memories that are good
i think he understood
my little man has made me laugh
the good far outweighed the bad according to my minds graph
he has made me beam with pride
so much i have taken in stride
your angel wings can take you afar
even to another star
i know deep down here with me you will be 
even though you are free
I think you being mine was a gift from heaven
lucky as the number seven
i had to laugh about your crazy ways
lots of love laughter and praise


----------



## Rott lover

Old dog locket

Old dog in a locket
that lays next to my heart
i will always love you
as i did from the start


you were right beside me
through the darkest of my days
it was your kind and gentle nature
that made me want to stay


now i hold you in my arms
your breath still warm against my hand
our hearts still beat together
and i wonder if you understand


through the hours that i held you
before the light did leave your soul
i knew a way to keep you
forever in my hold

I snipped the hair from around your eyes
so i would always see
the beauty that surrounds me
even in times of need


i snipped the hair from around your ears
so i would always hear
music in the distance
to quiet my fears


i snipped the hair from across your back
to bring me strength in time of need
and the power of your essence
would always be with me

i snipped the hair from around your heart
that beat in time with mine
so i would know that love would find me
at some distant time


and so,your life slipped out of mine
on a quiet spring like day
but i know that a part of you
was always here to stay


old dog in a locket
that lays next to my heart
i will always love you 
even though we had to part


done by heidi stamm


----------



## Rott lover

when they are set free

free in the spirit and free as the wind able to run where ever their hearts wish
They will spend much time with us looking over us and watching us
wishing they could make things better or easier but not knowing why we cant see
they will run through the long grass on the eternal warm summer days
always wanting and longing to see their long lost friends
day after day doing what they wish eating what they wish drinking what they wish
chasing the rabbits and squirrels and birds to pass the time
always keeping an eye on who they loved in their previous life
no longer having any pain or feeling old and grey
movement comes easy just like a pup
There is always a longing and a sadness in their heart
they want their loved ones to come see
they wish to show us that beautiful place where they run so wild and free
no longer in any of this worldly dangers
their only want is to feel that hand upon their head 
to lick the face of their loved one just like they did
for us to see them and call their name
that we cant see them is just a shame
they will be happy to know we continue to love
their loyalty is to make us happy
i for one will get pummeled when that day comes about
by many big boys and girls all wanting the same thing
i am still somewhat young and many more i will add
many many heart scars i will have
they will be set free one by one and meet them again i will
on the day when the lord sets me free
when my worldly journey is done i am sure i will meet all of them again
until then they will continue with the above


----------



## Rott lover

it has been a while now
since i have seen your play bow
I haven't heard a whine or bark
i have lost all my want to go to the park
The ash tray in the back yard sits empty
even the neighbors dog looks over in empathy
no more play in the yard or running or fun
I look at the yard in passing and my heart sinks like it weighs a ton
no reason to even go outside
to sit or walk or play with you by my side
I still look at your food and change your water
it needs to stay fresh and clean now that it is hotter
No pool out back where you used to soak and make me mad
looking there now just makes me sad
the days are getting better and i am laughing a little more
if i had only known what was in store
i would have made his last day grand
instead i just left it ordinary and bland
I love you my little man
more than i ever thought i can


----------



## Rott lover

Day by day week by week
Your loving cuddles i seek
knowing you are not here
there is no cure
I cant stand this empty house
Neither can my spouse
I miss the play bows and running around
I miss the way your paws would slap the ground
Always filled with grace and style
making me laugh all the while
I would love to get another
and be closer than my brother
My heart just is not ready
i just cant make myself steady
The sadness is here and there
Sometimes i just sit and stare
i have my good days and bad days 
but the broken heart always stays


----------



## peachpomchyna

trigger said:


> Thomas Hardy - Last Words To A Dumb Friend
> 
> Pet was never mourned as you,
> Purrer of the spotless hue,
> Plumy tail, and wistful gaze
> While you humoured our queer ways,
> Or outshrilled your morning call
> Up the stairs and through the hall--
> Foot suspended in its fall--
> While, expectant, you would stand
> Arched, to meet the stroking hand;
> Till your way you chose to wend
> Yonder, to your tragic end.
> 
> Never another pet for me!
> Let your place all vacant be;
> Better blankness day by day
> Than companion torn away.
> Better bid his memory fade,
> Better blot each mark he made,
> Selfishly escape distress
> By contrived forgetfulness,
> Than preserve his prints to make
> Every morn and eve an ache.
> 
> From the chair whereon he sat
> Sweep his fur, nor wince thereat;
> Rake his little pathways out
> Mid the bushes roundabout;
> Smooth away his talons' mark
> From the claw-worn pine-tree bark,
> Where he climbed as dusk embrowned,
> Waiting us who loitered round.
> 
> Strange it is this speechless thing,
> Subject to our mastering,
> Subject for his life and food
> To our gift, and time, and mood;
> Timid pensioner of us Powers,
> His existence ruled by ours,
> Should - by crossing at a breath
> Into safe and shielded death,
> By the merely taking hence
> Of his insignificance--
> Loom as largened to the sense,
> Shape as part, above man's will,
> Of the Imperturbable.
> 
> As a prisoner, flight debarred,
> Exercising in a yard,
> Still retain I, troubled, shaken,
> Mean estate, by him forsaken;
> And this home, which scarcely took
> Impress from his little look,
> By his faring to the Dim
> Grows all eloquent of him.
> 
> Housemate, I can think you still
> Bounding to the window-sill,
> Over which I vaguely see
> Your small mound beneath the tree,
> Showing in the autumn shade
> That you moulder where you played.


Beautifully said.


----------



## Rott lover

In the darkness i turned to go
my last days done ill miss you so
no time even to say goodbye
or to lick the tears spilling from your eyes
thats when i heard you call my name
I knew right then i must turn back to ease your pain
since ive got no voice with which to speak
Its whispers in your dreams ill make
ease your heart and rest your mind
my time with you was the best of kind
i couldnt have asked for a better friend
weve shared our journey to the very end
theres one final thing you need to know
ill whisper in your ear before i go
im leaving first to find the way
so i can lead you back here on your last day


----------



## Rott lover

By Henry Wadsworth Longfellow More Henry Wadsworth Longfellow

*The Cross of Snow*
In the long, sleepless watches of the night,
A gentle face--the face of one long dead--
Looks at me from the wall, where round its head
The night-lamp casts a halo of pale light.
Here in this room she died, and soul more white
Never through martyrdom of fire was led
To its repose; nor can in books be read
The legend of a life more benedight.
There is a mountain in the distant West
That, sun-defying, in its deep ravines
Displays a cross of snow upon its side.
Such is the cross I wear upon my breast
These eighteen years, through all the changing scenes
And seasons, changeless since the day she died.

Source: http://www.familyfriendpoems.com/poem/the-cross-of-snow-by-henry-wadsworth-longfellow#ixzz3yOLD0Iex 
#FamilyFriendPoems


----------



## Rott lover

miss you

i miss the little things you do 
i miss that your loyalty was so true
i miss the vacuum full of fur 
i miss the love of which there was no cure
i miss the couch being full of hair
i miss your inquisitive stare
i miss your play growl
i miss your bark and howl
i miss watching you run
i miss all the fun
i miss you laying your head in my lap
i miss the way you used to stamp
i miss the kisses i used to get 
i miss seeing you running like a jet
i miss the smells and toys everywhere
i miss the bathtub being full of hair
i miss you being my fool
i miss you


----------



## Rott lover

Saw this the other day and it put a tear in my eye


----------



## Rott lover

*A puppy Poem*

Don't smell crotches,
Don't eat plants.
Don't steal food or underpants.

Don't eat my socks,
Don't grab my hair...
DON'T RIP THE STUFFING FROM THAT CHAIR!

Don't eat those peas!
Don't touch that bush!
Don't chew my shoes...
What IS that mush?

Eat your cookie,
Drink your drink,
Outta the toilet!
Outta the sink!

AWAY FROM THE CAT BOX,
IT'S FOR THE CAT!
(And MUST you kiss me after that???)

Yes, raising a puppy,
Is not for the lazy!
Though puppies are funny,
They're also crazy.
But don't despair,
Though toil and strife.
After 3 years, you'll get back your life!

So, let's go for "walkies",
You can "do your thing"
(And perhaps I'll get back my DIAMOND RING!)


----------



## Rott lover

LEASH: A strap which attaches to your collar, enabling you to lead your person where you want them to go.

DOG BED: Any soft, clean surface, such as the white bedspread in the guest room or the newly upholstered couch in the living room.

DROOL: Is what you do when your persons have food and you don't. To do this properly you must sit as close as you can and look sad and let the drool fall to the floor, or better yet, on their laps.

SNIFF: A social custom to use when you greet other dogs. Place your nose as close as you can to the other dog's rear end and inhale deeply, repeat several times, or until your person makes you stop. This can also be done to human's crotches.

GARBAGE CAN: A container which your neighbors put out once a week to test your ingenuity. You must stand on your hind legs and try to push the lid off with your nose. If you do it right you are rewarded with margarine wrappers to shred, beef bones to consume and mouldy crusts of bread.

BICYCLES: Two-wheeled exercise machines, invented for dogs to control body fat. To get maximum aerobic benefit, you must hide behind a bush and dash out, bark loudly and run alongside for a few yards; the person then swerves and falls into the bushes, and you prance away.

DEAFNESS: This is a malady which affects dogs when their person want them in and they want to stay out. Symptoms include staring blankly at the person, then running in the opposite direction, or lying down.

THUNDER: This is a signal that the world is coming to an end. Humans remain amazingly calm during thunderstorms, so it is necessary to warn them of the danger by trembling uncontrollably, panting, rolling your eyes wildly, and following at their heels.

WASTEBASKET: This is a dog toy filled with paper, envelopes, and old candy wrappers. When you get bored, turn over the basket and strew the papers all over the house until your person comes home.

SOFAS: Are to dogs like napkins are to people. After eating it is polite to run up and down the front of the sofa and wipe your whiskers clean.

BATH: This is a process by which the humans drench the floor, walls and themselves. You can help by shaking vigorously and frequently.

BUMP: The best way to get your human's attention when they are drinking a fresh cup of coffee or tea.

GOOSE BUMP: A manoeuvre to use as a last resort when the Regular Bump doesn't get the attention you require..... especially effective when combined with The Sniff. See above.

LOVE: Is a feeling of intense affection, given freely and without restriction. The best way you can show your love is to wag your tail. If you're lucky, a human will love you in return. If not, you can always sniff their crotches.


----------



## Rott lover

*WE HAVE ROTTWEILERS NOW !*

_My feet are covered with sores and marks._
_My nerves are shattered from sudden barks._
_My wallet's empty from paying the Vet,_
_and those Rotties are eating me into debt._

_I sit down to rest in my favorite chair_
_And quick as a flash, the Rotties are there._
_They've hauled off my shoes and chewed up my pipe,_
_But act so damned hurt, if I venture to gripe._

_I rise in the morning, the new day to greet,_
_To find a Rottweiler standing firm on my feet._
_I trip over another as I'm combing my hair,_
_While the puppy pulls hard at my underwear._

_My fresh cup of coffee is now on the rug,_
_'Cause the bitch gave my arm a sweet playful tug._
_I'd pour me another, but sure as can be,_
_The Rotties would dump it all over me._

_Please believe me people, it's darn hard to write,_
_While my hand still hurts from that last loving bite._
_The puppy is sneaking up in my lap,_
_While the one on my feet is down for a nap._

_So to Hell with home life as it used to be,_
_And to Hell with quiet evenings with my family,_
_And to Hell with the money I'd spend anyhow!_
_Who needs them all……We've got Rottweilers now!!_

-Author unknown-


----------



## Rott lover

_*FROM FRIEND TO FRIEND*

You're giving me a special gift,
So sorrowfully endowed,
And through these last few cherished days,
Your courage makes me proud.

But really, love is knowing
When your best friend is in pain,
And understanding earthly acts
Will only be in vain.

So looking deep into your eyes,
Beyond, into your soul,
I see in you the magic, that will
Once more make me whole.

The strength that you possess,
Is why I look to you today,
To do this thing that must be done,
For it's the only way.

That strength is why I've followed you,
And chose you as my friend,
And why I've loved you all these years...
My partner 'til the end.

Please, understand just what this gift,
You're giving, means to me,
It gives me back the strength I've lost,
And all my dignity.

You take a stand on my behalf,
For that is what friends do.
And know that what you do is right,
For I believe it too.

So one last time, I breathe your scent,
And through your hand I feel,
The courage that's within you,
To now grant me this appeal.

Cut the leash that holds me here,
Dear friend, and let me run,
Once more a strong and steady dog,
My pain and struggle done.

And don't despair my passing,
For I won't be far away,
Forever here, within your heart,
And memory I'll stay.

I'll be there watching over you,
Your ever faithful friend,
And in your memories I'll run,
...a young dog once again._

In Memory of Asta, Feb. 1997
(c) Karen Clouston


----------



## Rott lover

My loving Oliver still in my heart
please dont hate me but i need to start
i have the want and i have the need 
i must have another of the same breed
i still feel the pain and heartache
i have cried enough tears to fill a lake
I miss the love and day of fun
i miss watching the play and run
my heart aches from you being gone
I still sing that sad sad song
but my heart aches for another 
i would call him your brother
there may be a lot of likeness
I hope just as much brightness
waiting to get a new house to get the new addition
it will be a huge transition
i loved you so very much
i miss your very touch
but life is so lonely without a four legged friend
i am sure i will love another till the end


----------



## Magnus

It is nearly two years since we lost Bear and I've been catching sight of him recently all around the house, garden and his orchard and it prompted me to write this.
Never done it before, probably won't do it again but here goes.....

_Bear_
_
Was that my old friend I saw now sniffing about the tree?
Is he back on duty once more, looking out for me?
The garden, field and down the stairs, glimpses everywhere,
I know that he's not moved on, my great big handsome Bear.

I've feel his breath hot on my neck as I stoop to pull a weed,
I hear his panting follow me, is that the jangle of his lead?
I want him back again with me, I wonder do I dare
To look again to catch a glance of my friendly giant Bear.

Could he have a second chance, be granted another spell
How wonderful to have him back, young and fit and well.
Taken from us far too young it feels just so unfair
we only now have memories of our enormous beautiful Bear.

I feel some guilt that he might see our new playful little pup,
That he'll remember being our love before his time was up.
I hope he doesn't feel replaced, or that we no longer care
He will live forever in our hearts that great majestic Bear.

There he is! I call his name and he runs now by my side.
Through tears I tell him that he can go but we still must bide.
"I'll see you again soon my friend, again we'll be a pair"
A lick, a paw and turn of his head, and I watch him vanish, my Bear._


----------



## Rott lover

Magnus said:


> It is nearly two years since we lost Bear and I've been catching sight of him recently all around the house, garden and his orchard and it prompted me to write this.
> Never done it before, probably won't do it again but here goes.....
> 
> _Bear_
> _
> Was that my old friend I saw now sniffing about the tree?
> Is he back on duty once more, looking out for me?
> The garden, field and down the stairs, glimpses everywhere,
> I know that he's not moved on, my great big handsome Bear.
> 
> I've feel his breath hot on my neck as I stoop to pull a weed,
> I hear his panting follow me, is that the jangle of his lead?
> I want him back again with me, I wonder do I dare
> To look again to catch a glance of my friendly giant Bear.
> 
> Could he have a second chance, be granted another spell
> How wonderful to have him back, young and fit and well.
> Taken from us far too young it feels just so unfair
> we only now have memories of our enormous beautiful Bear.
> 
> I feel some guilt that he might see our new playful little pup,
> That he'll remember being our love before his time was up.
> I hope he doesn't feel replaced, or that we no longer care
> He will live forever in our hearts that great majestic Bear.
> 
> There he is! I call his name and he runs now by my side.
> Through tears I tell him that he can go but we still must bide.
> "I'll see you again soon my friend, again we'll be a pair"
> A lick, a paw and turn of his head, and I watch him vanish, my Bear._


That is a very very good poem


----------



## Magnus

Thank you.


----------



## Rott lover

by Lina 
(Sydney Australia)

A long time ago, when men were alone and afraid on this new earth, the Great Being looked over all the dogs that had been created. He wanted that one special one, the one who would forever be the perfect companion for mankind.


There were fast dogs, long and sleek, there were massive dogs, slow but sure, dogs with keen noses, dogs with keen hearing and dogs who could hunt down lions. Dogs who could retrieve and dogs who could herd sheep. All of these were good dogs, but not what the creator had in mind.


Finally there was one dog. He looked rather plain. Medium to large sized, and all black, with a head like a bear and no tail. The dog was to be tested, to see if he was the one to be at mans side forever. And so the plain, black "bear like" dog was sent to mans fire. At first the men feared him. But the dog looked down....


" I am sent to be at your side, to be part of all the man does". "You are black and strong like a bear! What if you eat our children?" they spoke. "I would not do that, "said the dog,"for I love man."


For three days and two nights the dog went with man while he hunted, and helped track down game, he protected their flocks, and chased away the wild animals who sought to harm them. He pulled their loads and supplies, and guarded their valuables. On the third night, a small girl came to him. She was frightened by dreams she had. So the plain black dog laid with her, and his head rested gently upon her. As she dreamed of scary creatures, the dog entered her dreams and fought them off. If she dreamed she was lost in the darkest quicksand, the dog would run to pull her out. All night long the dog nevered from the little girls side. All night long he battled the demons in her sleep. When she awoke she hugged tightly her new friend, and kissed him once on each cheek, and above each eye. Her hands stroked his feet where he had waded in the quicksand, her arms hugged tightly his chest, and stroked his powerful muzzle and throat. Giggling and playing with her new friend and protector she even patted his behind. The child and dog became inseparable, and the dog felt only undying love for the child.


The Geat Being whispered in the dogs ear, then. "You have passed your test, for many dogs can hunt and guard and herd, but you were not only willing to give your life, you went into the world of man and entered his darkest dreams and fears. You did not run, but stayed by his side. You have earned the love of even the youngest child, as it should be". When the Great Beings voice faded like a gentle breeze, the plain black tailless dog shivered with happiness, and all the places the little girl had touched and hugged him became a wonderful mahogany color. And the Rottweiler was sent to be at the side of man, where is his place. But always in his noble heart is a special place of love, for the little ones, The children.


----------



## Rott lover

My Olivers bright eyes

How i miss staring into those bright eyes
deeper than any clear skies
It seemed you could smooth my soul
you soothed away lifes tolls
you touched me deep inside
you changed my lifes tide
always so full of life and wonder
in and out and around and under
always so full of love and curiosity
everything full of possibility
to glow in the dim light 
i could feel them on me in the dark night
no matter the day how bad or good
those eyes could cheer me up they really could
on that morning i awoke
my heart just broke
the light had left those eyes
all that was heard were my screams and cries
i had nothing left 
i heard nothing like i was deaf
my heart was ripped out and i was lost
i wanted that light no matter the cost
the pain is still there and will never end
i have shut down and my emotions have been penned
till we meet again another place and time 
when i can again see that light shine


----------



## Rott lover

Things are better these days although i do still miss you 
you have taught me much in your 6 short years
my heart still aches this is true.
Still havnt had another since that fateful day
once i have my own house and a real place to stay
I will get you a brother to guard as an angel
you will still have your own spot 
up high so you can see from the top.
I hope you still look in from time to time
i hope your back in your prime
your going to need it 
To chase a new puppy or two or three
your going to need all your spirit and skill
watch over them and keep them safe


----------



## Rott lover

death changes everything
time changes nothing
i still miss the sound of your voice
the wisdom in your advice
the stories of your life
and just being in your presence
so no time changes nothing
i miss you as much today
as i did the day you died
i just miss you


----------



## Rott lover

I had my own notion of grief
I thought it was the sad time
that followed the death of 
someone you love
and you had to push through it
to get to the other side
but im learning there is no other side
there is no pushing through
but rather
there is absorbtion
adjustment
acceptance
and grief is not something you complete
but rather you endure
grief is not a task to finish
and move on
but an element of yourself
an alteration of your being
a new way of seeing
a new definition of self


----------



## Rott lover

My heart was broken
when you left
I wanted you to stay
but I knew you had to go
god called you home
I know your not
in pain or suffering anymore
and for that my heart will heal
and I thank god for that
knowing one day
we will be together
for each day
that's one day closer
until then
I just wanted to say
I love you
until we see each other again.


----------



## Rott lover




----------

